# Soz bout this.....



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

hi iam realy sorry bout this but ive try everythin to sort it i carnt open most of the posts







heres the error msg i get when i try to read posts....:

fatal error: maximum execution time 30 seconds exceeded in home/xenon2/public/pfury/sources .......

lmfao i have no clue ive try lookin at the posts on 2 differant computers still get error if any1 could answer my question and msg me on this site the answer plzzzzz its only in the piranha breeding section and when i try to search.....all the other sections are fine..thanks


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

hahahahahhahahah,lmfao i forgot to put my question in the post lol...male and female piranhas i havnt a clue with piranhas even fish iam new to this hobby..

how would i know if i have male or female piranhas....thank agan....


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

piranhas aren't sexually dimorphic so in other words unless you see them laying eggs or fertilizing them you can't tell.


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

ohhhh ok thanks.......


----------

